# It's raining again.



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

It's gray aind icky lookoing outside. And do you know why it's raining? Because my new office chair is sitting on the porch. Because the porch swing has been moved out from under the roof to clean that area. Because everything that belongs under the porch roof has been moved out of there to repair a broken board. I knew it would happen! The minute all that stuff was unprotected-RAIN!

On top of that, it's raining again. It's gray and icky looking outside. The jays in the tree behind my house have no sense-they are sitting there complaining about it, but won't use the birdhouse down the hill.

AND, it's raining again. It's gray and icky looking outside. Did I mention that? I think I may go back to bed until the end of April.


----------



## bluesky (Mar 22, 2008)

It's raining here too. :grump: Our back yard is a mud pit. Thank god we live on a ridge or we'd have been flooded long ago. I'll bet the mosquitos are going to be terrible this year! 

Going back to bed sounds like a perfect solution.


----------

